# Point Roberts, WA and British Columbia



## pittpan2005 (Jul 23, 2010)

Good Afternoon All,
I was wondering if anyone on here is or knows of US citizens that use a Point Roberts, WA PO Box or address while living in Canada? Point Roberts is connected to Canada, and the only way in or back to the States is by passing through Canada. I will be moving to BC for 12 months, but will have to come back to Seattle, WA about once a month. The last thing I want is to be denied access to Canada (new home in 1 month) trying to return. Could Canadian Border Agents deny me access to Canada if I have a Point Roberts, WA address and have to pass through Canada to get home? I am just trying to think of the safest way to live abroad and not have to worry about making mutiple entries back into Canada with extended periods of time in between.
Thanks,
L


----------

